# What to Feed dogs before season starts



## loose2006 (Apr 17, 2013)

Gday All,

Just wondering if anybody has a special feeding plan before the seasons starts, ie to bulk them up a little. Or do you feed them something different after a hunt to help recovery.

Any help would be good Thanks Glenn


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We are novices at this, but it did occur to me that Wilson would need higher calorie food during hunt season. We supplemented this winter with some raw meat on top of his kibble when he spent time in the field, I hope to have a better plan next year.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its a balancing act with each dog. You never want a hunting dog to be overweight. It's harder on the joints and ligaments.
You do want to get them in hunting shape before the season starts, if not kept that way year round. In cold weather they naturally burn more calories, add hard days hunting and they burn even more. I just feed a good quality food, and up the intake slowly to match what they are burning. I never run my dogs on a full stomach and only feed after a hunt. The body learns to store energy, and release as needed, instead of relying on multiple feedings. 
I do take honey with me in the field, but have only used it if I was doing multiple hunts with the same dog. IE duck hunt that morning and quail hunt a couple hours later.
I do know some people that have used protein bars formulated for dogs, with their older dogs. But I have no personal experience with them.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/dog-food-for-very-active-vizsla.html

Watch heavy feeding right after they come out of the field as this could cause a condition known as: "stomach torsion".

http://www.eclipse.net/~bobaloo/bloat.htm

Getting them in condition and watch the blood sugar is very important.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/08/low-blood-sugar-danger-in-field.html

Happy hunting and like any athlete, the better conditioned and with quality foods and liquids these athletes will go hours in the field.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> Watch heavy feeding right after they come out of the field as this could cause a condition known as: "stomach torsion".


I'm so glad your on the forum. I sometimes do not go into enough detail. Its a bad fault on my part, and I need to become more watchful of doing it.


----------



## loose2006 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for the info, there is info there that's real good. A lot of the info is stuff you do but have no idea why it is done that way, thanks.
I feed the girls Advance active dog which is a premium dry food in Aus. I also add mince and beef stock to there meal. I have troubles with the girls eating all of there food as they prefer to walk around looking for stuff. They are always in good fitness as we take them running and swimming on a regular bases. I just thought it would be good to look for something special to feed them. Thanks


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I do not feed PIKE before a hunt - want his energy to go to hunting not digesting - water in the field is a MUST !!!! after the hunt he gets 3 small meals about 1/2hr apart - PIKE stays in shape all year so he is on a high protien diet


----------

